# Smoke House Lake - Walton County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went out of Smoke House Lake off hwy 3280 at daybreak yesterday. Water here much better than the upper Chocawhatchee. Haven't fished this area in many decades but plan to now until the upper river gets right with the water. Only saw two boats and they were on the Choctawhatchee River. 
The fishing is just great but the catching is still hit and miss. Kept 7 bream, 2 shell crackers, 2 war mouth, and two small cats. At least the frying pan will get a workout for lunch today.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Went out of Smoke House Lake off hwy 3280 at daybreak yesterday. Water here much better than the upper Chocawhatchee. Haven't fished this area in many decades but plan to now until the upper river gets right with the water. Only saw two boats and they were on the Choctawhatchee River.
> The fishing is just great but the catching is still hit and miss. Kept 7 bream, 2 shell crackers, 2 war mouth, and two small cats. At least the frying pan will get a workout for lunch today.


Any size? Worms? Crickets?

Trying to figure out where I'm going to fish this weekend. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Caught the two warmouth on fly rod with Round Dinny black and yellow #8. Used crickets and worms but crickets produced better. I should have fished the first hour or two with the fly rod, but instead used worms and crickets. That may have been a mistake. 

If you plan to fish the Choctawhatchee River I suggest go out of any of the landings from Cowford downriver. To Access landings below Cowford use hwy 3280 off of hwy 20 at Bruce. If you are coming from Destin, after you cross the bay on hwy 331 watch for hwy3280 on your right. It runs through to hwy 20 at Bruce. There are several fish camps along 3280 with $3.00 launch fee, i. e. Bozemans, Simplers, Smoke House, all have pay drop box by ramp. 

There is a free county launch at Black Creek on hwy 3280 if you want to fish Black Creek or the lower end of the rivers that connect to the bay, etc. If you don't know the area or don't have a GPS I think they have maps at the Exxon store on 3280. Of course Google Earth is excellent as well. 

Also, a lot of people use Black Creek Lodge. Big parking area. To get there turn at the Exxon store on 3280 onto McDaniels Fish Camp Rd., go a short ways, then left on Black Creek Lodge Rd. I believe they have a $3.00 drop box.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Caught the two warmouth on fly rod with Round Dinny black and yellow #8. Used crickets and worms but crickets produced better. I should have fished the first hour or two with the fly rod, but instead used worms and crickets. That may have been a mistake.
> 
> If you plan to fish the Choctawhatchee River I suggest go out of any of the landings from Cowford downriver. To Access landings below Cowford use hwy 3280 off of hwy 20 at Bruce. If you are coming from Destin, after you cross the bay on hwy 331 watch for hwy3280 on your right. It runs through to hwy 20 at Bruce. There are several fish camps along 3280 with $3.00 launch fee, i. e. Bozemans, Simplers, Smoke House, all have pay drop box by ramp.
> 
> ...


Eddie thats where our camp is right by the boat launch to the left


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Smokehouse Lake*

When I was very young we stayed in a cabin down there a couple of times. I guess my dad rented it. Do you know if there are cabins down there and if so do they still rent them out.

Thanks


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Lots of good info there Mr. FishWalton - thanks bud. Hope you limit out on your next outing!


----------

